# Traveling back to the U.S. with my dog



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

I searched the posts to this forum but did not find a similar question. If it has been asked and answered before, I apologize for re-asking.

My wife and I are considering an extended trip back to the U.S.; maybe to stay for around a month. To do that, we were planing to drive our car and take our dog with us. We got the dog in Mexico and have not traveled outside the country with him as of yet.

He has had all of his required (for Mexico) shots and we have those records. My question is, what do we need to do to make sure we can cross the border into the U.S. with our dog?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

As I recall, when we took our Mexican dog to the USA, their main interest was that she had a rabies shot within a year, good for at least another year. They did want to see the shot record from our Mexican Veterinarian, and complimented upon its thoroughness.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Here is the official government information.

Note that it also says that individual states may have further requirements so you should check that link and look up the corresponding information for the states you expect to visit or pass through.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

So the dog would be an illegal immigrant


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Stevenjb said:


> So the dog would be an illegal immigrant


Apparently dogs are more welcome than people in the US. All they do is crap on the sidewalk and bark at everything and everybody. They don't do annoying things like get a job and pay taxes like people do.

/s


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Apparently dogs are more welcome than people in the US. All they do is crap on the sidewalk and bark at everything and everybody. They don't do annoying things like get a job and pay taxes like people do.
> 
> /s


TG, I have the feeling from this post that you are not a dog-lover.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We went to Mexico today, but left our faithful old Mexican dog in the house, in the USA, to stand guard. We relaxed in dental chairs, enjoyed a good lunch, then returned to find everything just as we left it. Yes, she barked and squealed with delight as we approached the door.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> TG, I have the feeling from this post that you are not a dog-lover.


Actually, I like dogs a lot. It is some of the owners that I don't have a very high opinion of.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Actually, I like dogs a lot. It is some of the owners that I don't have a very high opinion of.


This is one of those topics that brings out the nutcase factor, right up there with politics and religion...inviting the unwary to get covered in brown goo. I'm with TG. I like dogs, cats, turtles and chickens as well as most other critters. It's people that can be a problem.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Actually, I like dogs a lot. It is some of the owners that I don't have a very high opinion of.


Glad to hear it. Dogs are some of my favorite people! I agree that some dog owners give dogs a bad name!


----------

